# Geburtstag



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2007)

*Geburtstag Zefix*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag!


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag!


Ich gratuliere dann auch mal Stefan B. und Zefix zu ihrem Geburtstag, oder wen meintest du Gerhard?
:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dann auch mal Stefan B. und Zefix zu ihrem Geburtstag, oder wen meintest du Gerhard?
> :sm20:



So gesehen natürlich beide


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch meinerseits alles gute zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HDD (23 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute!!!


HDD


----------



## zotos (23 November 2007)

Ich wünsche den beiden Kollegen auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Feiert schön.

_Und denkt daran, nie mehr trinken  wie mit Gewalt rein geht ;o)

_


----------



## LoKo (23 November 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichst alls Gute!

Gruss, Lothar.


----------



## Kai (23 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir an die beiden Geburtstags"kinder". Und wie immer: feiert ordentlich und übermäßig (so lange es noch geht  ). Morgen könnt ihr ja wieder ausruhen ;-).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2007)

Und auch aus Lippe einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute......


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2007)

hallo,
auch aus dem harz alles gute, euch beiden.


----------



## mst (23 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag:s22:


----------



## TommyG (23 November 2007)

Einmal

im Jahr ist jeder dran,




aber Euch wünsch ich viel Spass beim nächsten !!

Greetz, Tom


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 November 2007)

*Alles Gute*

Auch von mir alles Gute euch Beiden und viel Spass im weiteren Berufsleben .


----------



## MW (23 November 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden !!!
:sm20: 

mfg

Micha


----------



## crash (23 November 2007)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an die Jubilare!


----------



## Perfektionist (23 November 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch  E U C H  beiden*

Doppelgeburtstag, fast gleichaltrig!

so rein statistisch: bei rund 1300 aktiven im Forum hier, da müssten doch zwei auf den Tag gleichaltrige dabei sein  ?


----------



## gingele (23 November 2007)

auch ich wünsch euch beiden geburtstagskindern alles gute


----------



## MSB (23 November 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir!  :sm24:


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so rein statistisch: bei rund 1300 aktiven im Forum hier, da müssten doch zwei auf den Tag gleichaltrige dabei sein  ?


Da hat aber einer in der Mathevorlesung nicht aufgepasst
Obwohl schon ab 23 Personen die Wahrscheinlichkeit >50% liegt, das 2 Personen am selben Tag Geburtstag 
haben, aber nur am selben Tag, nicht im selben Jahr geboren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Doppelgeburtstag, fast gleichaltrig!
> 
> so rein statistisch: bei rund 1300 aktiven im Forum hier, da müssten doch zwei auf den Tag gleichaltrige dabei sein  ?


Kannst du das mal statistisch herleiten? In FUP bitte  . Du meinst, Markus sollte beim Einloggen einen Geburtstagsglückwunschbutton für uns einrichten  ? Ich bin dafür.

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Stefan B. (übrigens bis zum Punkt mein Namensvetter) und Zefix eine schöne Geburtstagsfete, tanzende Weiber auf dem Tisch und einen möglichst erträglichen Kater für morgen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## plc_tippser (24 November 2007)

S und Z natürlich auch beste Wünsche von mich  

pt


----------



## nade (24 November 2007)

Joah auch hier nochn Habby Burzeltach.


----------



## Zefix (25 November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, 
Feiern bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit war leider nicht..
(war aber auch nicht mehr weit hin  )
musste am nächsten Morgen ner Freundin meiner Freundin helfen die Wohnung zu weisseln, aus der sie die Woche zuvor auszog.


Und..ja die Wände wurden sogar Weiß


----------



## afk (26 November 2007)

Bin zwar reichlich spät dran (krank im Bett über's ganze Wochenende), aber auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.





Gruß Axel


----------

